# Weekend Smoke- Pic heavy



## jmusser (Apr 14, 2021)

Birthday party for my neighbors so I wanted to sit around, drink beer and tend the smokers all day! First time with my Bradley, Masterbuilt 7-1 and new to me Weber kettle rolling. Started about 6:30 AM.

Phase One:  Beef Short Ribs with Holy Cow over hickory, racked in pan with broth uncovered til probe tender around 203. Not as much pull back. Would take a bit higher next time. Probed good though.


























Phase Two: 2- Pork Butts rubbed in Honey Hog
 BBQ and cooked to 200 ish. Saved for next day. Left uncovered. One on hickory  electric; other hickory charcoal with cherry and bourbon soaked cherry. Great bark and smoke flavor.























Thick cut smoked chops for friend in Honey Hog BBQ






Phase Three: Armadillo Eggs- jalepeno, onion, cream cheese, smoked cheddar and shrimp wrapped  in homemade hot italian sausage and some in venison breakfast sausage   in homemade bacon wrapped       Jalepeno poppers- same stuff     Pig shots- first time- Kielbasa, smoked cheddar, bacon and some seasoning












Cooked 5#'s specialty brats from local and a few pounds marinated chicken on the Weber Kettle. Enjoyed sitting around and tending. Still learning the Masterbuilt and Kettle for sure. 

The salvaged Weber is looking good.

















Beautiful with smokers, brews, neighbors and some tasty food! Thanks for looking!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 14, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Armadillo Eggs- jalepeno, onion, cream cheese,


Great looking food ,looks like a good day to put on a big spread for friends and neighbours , and love the Armadillo eggs
that is on my next cook list. 

David


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, I’m impressed. I would be an exhausted disaster smoking for that many guests. And, everything looks fantastic! I love cooking for people, but this is a major level up. Thanks for sharing, how are you holding up? Hope you found a few cold ones!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks good. You were working your donkey off, though........


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 14, 2021)

Spectacular! Looks great.


----------



## Humo18 (Apr 14, 2021)

Fantastic looking food, I'm sure you put in the work.  But what can be better than cooking and feeding a bunch of family and friends.  Gotta cherish those fine moments!


----------



## urbanfarmer (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m a novice smoker here and I agree that there is satisfaction in running an all day smoke (and cold beer doesn’t hurt). Everything pictured looks delicious, I’d like the recipe for those armadillo eggs, they look and sound spectacular! Nice work


----------



## jmusser (Apr 14, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking food ,looks like a good day to put on a big spread for friends and neighbours , and love the Armadillo eggs
> that is on my next cook list.
> 
> David


Thank you sir! My first as well. Only prob is they are big. Might try halves next time.


----------



## jmusser (Apr 14, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> Wow, I’m impressed. I would be an exhausted disaster smoking for that many guests. And, everything looks fantastic! I love cooking for people, but this is a major level up. Thanks for sharing, how are you holding up? Hope you found a few cold ones!


Appreciate it. Was exhausted but happy.  Masterbuilt and Weber are pretty new. The Bradley is pretty much set and forget! Love to make people happy with food.


----------



## jmusser (Apr 14, 2021)

urbanfarmer said:


> I’m a novice smoker here and I agree that there is satisfaction in running an all day smoke (and cold beer doesn’t hurt). Everything pictured looks delicious, I’d like the recipe for those armadillo eggs, they look and sound spectacular! Nice work


Thanks! Was a blast sitting in chair not being bugged since I was cooking/ drinking with neighbors. Pretty simple for me. I usually like venison tenderloin inside my poppers. Weber indirect made easier to get the smoke flavor and still crisp the bacon up. 

Armadillo Eggs: halved and cored jalepeno; cream cheese softened and rub tossed with smoked cheddar, raw shrimp and filled; onion slice; basically make a meatball around it with sausage; wrapped in bacon slices; cover in rub. Smoke at 225-300 til IT 165.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 14, 2021)

It all looked delicious! Just can't beat a nice day with great food and friends and relaxing with some cold ones! Great job!

Ryan


----------



## JCAP (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks fantastic! Love multiple cookers getting work in.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 14, 2021)

Man J the bark on pp looks wonderful ! I love all of the MC products. Great cook and I"m sure a good time was had by all ! Congrats


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 14, 2021)

Man what a fun time!  Nice work!


----------



## BB-que (Apr 14, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Birthday party for my neighbors so I wanted to sit around, drink beer and tend the smokers all day! First time with my Bradley, Masterbuilt 7-1 and new to me Weber kettle rolling. Started about 6:30 AM.
> 
> Phase One:  Beef Short Ribs with Holy Cow over hickory, racked in pan with broth uncovered til probe tender around 203. Not as much pull back. Would take a bit higher next time. Probed good though.
> View attachment 492684
> ...


Awesome cook.  Love the Meat Church products as well.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks like it was a beautiful day to turn out some great looking food. 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2021)

Great looking food you taking reservations my birthday is coming up.

Warren


----------



## urbanfarmer (Apr 15, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Armadillo Eggs: halved and cored jalepeno; cream cheese softened and rub tossed with smoked cheddar, raw shrimp and filled; onion slice; basically make a meatball around it with sausage; wrapped in bacon slices; cover in rub. Smoke at 225-300 til IT 165.



Thanks for the recipe jmusser I will definitely be trying these on the next family get together. I see you said you use hot Italian or breakfast sausage and I suppose any type would do but I was wondering if you use the same rub for both and the same ratio of ingredients for both? I wonder if I could get maple breakfast sausages to work in this recipe ( just finished boiling down my sap and got about 3 gallons of maple syrup and about 2 pounds of maple sugar).


----------



## texomakid (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh yeah Jarod, that's all good stuff. I just love that Holy Cow on beef. One of my fav's. 
There's nothing in those photos I wouldn't eat until I made myself sick   

Man, you're a machine!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 15, 2021)

Love those beef ribs!!! Everything else looks great too. I was gonna give you a 5 star rating but there were no pictures of the beer so I need to deduct a star  (just kidding).


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Apr 15, 2021)

Any houses for sale in the neighborhood? I need neighbors like this!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 15, 2021)

JM, Wow!, It all looks so delicious, I'm close to drooling !!!!


----------



## jmusser (Apr 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> It all looked delicious! Just can't beat a nice day with great food and friends and relaxing with some cold ones! Great job!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan. Fun day!


JCAP said:


> Looks fantastic! Love multiple cookers getting work in.


Appreciate it. Between electric; propane/wood/charcoal on Masterbuilt and first smoke on Weber; it was a busy day! Temp probes running left and right. Looked like an inventor out there! LOL


912smoker said:


> Man J the bark on pp looks wonderful ! I love all of the MC products. Great cook and I"m sure a good time was had by all ! Congrats


Thank you. Best bark yet I think. Honey Hog probably did a good number on it.


civilsmoker said:


> Man what a fun time!  Nice work!


It was such a fun, chill day!


----------



## jmusser (Apr 15, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking food you taking reservations my birthday is coming up.
> 
> Warren


Date and time it can be delivered! :)   Seriously, I am just getting started. It is the SMF friends I owe the thanks too!


urbanfarmer said:


> Thanks for the recipe jmusser I will definitely be trying these on the next family get together. I see you said you use hot Italian or breakfast sausage and I suppose any type would do but I was wondering if you use the same rub for both and the same ratio of ingredients for both? I wonder if I could get maple breakfast sausages to work in this recipe ( just finished boiling down my sap and got about 3 gallons of maple syrup and about 2 pounds of maple sugar).


My first rodeo. I preferred the hot italian. Could adjust inside to match what ever outside. Love the maple syrup and sugar. Sounds darn fine.


texomakid said:


> Oh yeah Jarod, that's all good stuff. I just love that Holy Cow on beef. One of my fav's.
> There's nothing in those photos I wouldn't eat until I made myself sick
> 
> Man, you're a machine!


Thanks. I prefer the man, the myth, the legend.   


Texas Cookin' said:


> Any houses for sale in the neighborhood? I need neighbors like this!


Ironically yes, but things are going fast in this market! We are blessed with some AMAZING neighbors that have become dear friends. U are welcome to join. As they say, location, location LOCATION!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the like jmusser it is appreciated.

You did good and hope you continue to have success in you smoking.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the like 912smoker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2021)

Beautiful Mess of Vittles you got there, Jarod!!
Nice Job all around!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jmusser (Apr 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Mess of Vittles you got there, Jarod!!
> Nice Job all around!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## 51Phantom (Apr 28, 2021)

Impressive!! looks great.


----------



## jmusser (Apr 28, 2021)

51Phantom said:


> Impressive!! looks great.


Thanks Phantom. Appreciate it.


----------

